# Blue Tooth Devices



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are seeing more and more devices going wireless these days and with Wi-Fi and Bluetooth connectivity it is not only speeding up the process but making it easier. Here is a digital wireless mixer.

[video=youtube;EbwAZ_ooQMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbwAZ_ooQMY[/video]


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> We are seeing more and more devices going wireless these days and with Wi-Fi and Bluetooth connectivity it is not only speeding up the process but making it easier. Here is a digital wireless mixer.
> 
> [video=youtube;EbwAZ_ooQMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbwAZ_ooQMY[/video]


I was always told Bluetooth is not as good for audio as say wifi. But I had a line 6 amplifi 150 and got to be honest it sounded pretty good to me. So I think you are going to see a lot more Bluetooth in the future.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Bluetooth is older, slower technology but I imagine they wanted to make it compatible with Apple and Android tablets and phones.


----------



## cavemusic (Jul 8, 2013)

Church-Audio said:


> I was always told Bluetooth is not as good for audio as say wifi. But I had a line 6 amplifi 150 and got to be honest it sounded pretty good to me. So I think you are going to see a lot more Bluetooth in the future.


That Behringer unit doesn't have audio going over any wireless connection, just the mixer controls. There isn't any mention of Bluetooth in the specs though. The Line 6 Amplifi gear does stream audio over Bluetooth. Bluetooth 1.0 has a data speed of up to 1 Mb/s, and the version 2.0 Enhanced Data Rate goes up to 3 Mb/s, which is okay for a couple of channels of digital audio. Bluetooth 3.0 can handle up to 24 Mb/s, but not over the Bluetooth link - it uses a WiFi link for the high speed data.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Basically means that the soundguy can stand anywhere in the room and make adjustments to the p.a. Does away with the need for a snake and remote soundbooth at gigs.

Like a big TV remote.


----------

